# Can you freeze Laksa



## brownefrances (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi All,

I made a big batch of laksa yesterday which is not going to get eaten and I am now wondering if it would be OK to freeze it?

Thanks
Frances


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Since it's a spicy noodle soup I would say yes:chef: soup freezes usually well.


----------



## brownefrances (Aug 20, 2009)

Cool thanks Ed!


----------

